# Sharkin' Nassau Sound...



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

OK, we decided that we're gonna do Nassau Sound next, and I'm ready to get the plan in the works...

I got new rigs, new line on the reels, and a severe itch for the big PUUULLLL!!!, and another night on the beach....:fishing: 

I'm starting the bidding on Tuesday the 19th into Wednesday the 20th....

Who's in?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Barty?...Phil?...Y'all sound off, so I can put in for the leave day.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm in..I'll start bait fishin today


----------



## Jarson (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm in this time. I guess I need to go get some weedeater cord.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Allright, my day off's been scheduled...As of now the plan is Nassau Sound, with South Point Jekyll as the backup...


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

I'll put in a request for time off. I'm trying to get some action in this weekend.

And leaving early on tues.

We gonna be driving to the spot this time? Just want to know if I need to borrow the old ladies ride.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Yep, Strap the "yellow submarine" on the Expedition and we're driving to the spot this time... I'll bring the 'Yak paddle.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

As of now, it looks like the weatherman is gonna be pretty good to us...

We're looking at partly cloudy with a 40% chance of rain Tuesday, and 30% into Wednesday. 

We'll have a low tide Tuesday eve at 7:09 PM, and we'll be nearing a Quarter Moon, which should give us a lazy tidal flow. 

Winds are looking to be SSW at about 10 for the duration of the trip, which is gonna be the best we've had yet, if the forecast holds true.

I'll probably do the same as last time, and show up in the area mid-morning Tuesday, for some walk and stalk Flounderin', and head for the Sound when the tide allows.

I'm already ready already....


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Allright, who's got what for bait??

I've got a big cownose ray, thawing out for chunking as we speak, and about 8# of large mullet chunks. Also some ancient whole whiting.

I know Surf Fish has a big Bonito, and Kingfish chunks...


----------



## Jarson (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't have much of anything except some salted shrimp and a few mullet. I plan on going out at least 2 times before next week.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Railroader said:


> Allright, who's got what for bait??
> 
> I've got a big cownose ray, thawing out for chunking as we speak, and about 8# of large mullet chunks. Also some ancient whole whiting.
> 
> I know Surf Fish has a big Bonito, and Kingfish chunks...


As long as Phil comes through with the extra rays were good...Jim has like 30lbs of Bonehead and King. I am going to try to get ut one morning this week before the trip but it's looking doubtful. We should be ablet to cast net big mullet in the sound, They were all over there the other day.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

jesus h christ , u guys got enuf bait rofl?


you guys gonna be paddling out big reels or what?




jesse


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> jesus h christ , u guys got enuf bait rofl?
> 
> 
> you guys gonna be paddling out big reels or what?
> ...


Yup..Well sort of, 2 4/0's and a 9/0 the rest are casted.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

barty, time for you to man up ,and ho it up. and get urself a few 9/0's and 12/0s..

or some 50w's 


Jesse


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm lookin into a couple 9/0 setups and MAY go for a 12/0...But thats for next season...Gotta get my game down a little better first. I also need to hook something I cant stop with the 6/0 first. Just to give me an excuse.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

I got two rays. Will check the bait shop for a couple more. Probably wont have a chance to catch any fresh between now and then, but maybe I'll have some shrimps left over from the low country boil this weekend.

Got to buy some hooks and steel.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Phil, If ya wanna save some $$ I have Plenty of that steel leader material I had at St. Andrews, Your welcome to it.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

May do it. Thanks


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

barty b said:


> I'm lookin into a couple 9/0 setups and MAY go for a 12/0...But thats for next season...Gotta get my game down a little better first. I also need to hook something I cant stop with the 6/0 first. Just to give me an excuse.


Keep trying that sound and it WILL happen 

I will let you know when I see them or hear of the sightings which should start soon.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Allright, Men...

The time for our attack has come...It will be a long and dangerous mission...The ultimate test of our training and skills...This is the final call, who's in???

I'll be in Fernandina mid-morning Tuesday, for some Flounderin', and head for the beach mid- afternoon, around 1500.

I'll have my cell phone with me, PM if you need the #'s.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I'll be rollin onto the beach by 1700. See y'all there.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

See ya at 1530.

Crap, I got a lot to do tonight.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

RR, make sure you make barty paddle some baits outa ur pretty yak. but make him use the paddle only...no pedal drive for him.



Jesse


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Robs not bringin the yak..Phil is bringin the Yakboard...Kinda like a yak but shorter sides.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Be prepared for rain. 70% chance on Wed. Prolly start in the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

wow man sounds like fun , gotta post some pics after you get back.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

barty b said:


> Be prepared for rain. 70% chance on Wed. Prolly start in the wee hours of the morning.


I got PLENTY of clothes...Who'd a thought you could freeze your ARSE off in South Georgia/North Florida in the middle of June???


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

*you need a short yak*

The guys I ran into saturday were using a yak about 6ft long with a deep tub. they made very short work of the breakers and out about 200 yds. Y'all would have liked this thing as it was a ******* special (their words not mine). I think it was made of styrofoam like a sunfish and the nose was held in place with duct tape . sure wish I had a camera with me. They may be out there Tuesday evening . if you see a black truck with a small horse trailer better make room cause they are after monsters. 
By the way they said if you have to dodge the rocks just jump in the yak and HANG ONopcorn:


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Railroader said:


> I got PLENTY of clothes...Who'd a thought you could freeze your ARSE off in South Georgia/North Florida in the middle of June???


who said anything about cold  You drinkin again??!  You did get the menhaden oil right??


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

barty b said:


> You did get the menhaden oil right??


NOPE...Stopped in today, and he's out of the jugs...Had some 10 oz. spray cans, but I didn't think that would do it, so, no Pogie oil...

I'll check around Fernandina in the A.M...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I'll get a jug from C&H in the morning..I need to see if Steve has a harness I can borrow anyway


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

barty b said:


> I'll get a jug from C&H in the morning..I need to see if Steve has a harness I can borrow anyway


'K...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Well, here it is 6AM, and I'm up and at em'. Didn't sleep good last night, as screaming reels, thoughts of "do I have everything", and the impending laughter of friends cutting the fool kept me from drifting all the way to La-La land. 

As long as fishin' ruins my sleep, I know I need to keep doin' it.... 

Nothing to do now but double check the gear one more time, and head out...:fishing: 

Here's to the next 30 hours or so, and all it's gonna bring...:beer: 

Oh, Barty, I got us a tail rope this time...


----------

